# Strikeforce Pick 'em: HW Grand Prix Finale



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the next Strikeforce event which takes place in twelve days at 8:00 PM EDT or 1 AM GMT. The main event is a HW Grand Prix finale between Josh Barnett and Daniel Cormier from the HP Pavilion in San Jose, CA, USA.










Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Except for one thing... you send a pick for every fight on the main card, but only for two of the fights on the preliminary card. If Machida Karate signs up he'll be defending this belt:










The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Josh Barnett vs. Daniel Cormier
> Gilbert Melendez vs. Josh Thomson
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 8:00 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event

hixxy (9-2) vs Bknmax (7-4)


Main Card

pipe (6-4) vs kantowrestler (4-6)
dudeabides (7-4) vs Couchwarrior (5-6)
Ruckus (3-4) vs Big_Charm (3-5)
John8204 (0-0) vs RustyRenegade (0-0)

*
Members Signed Up

John8204
hixxy
pipe
kantowrestler
Big_Charm
Couchwarrior
Ruckus
Bknmax
RustyRenegade
dudeabides
*

Any questions let me know. Picks due *May 19th by 8:00 PM Eastern.* 







​


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up man, any ?'s and I'm happy to help. 6 picks can be sent anytime today through the time the prelims start. I bet everybody picks the top prelim choice for one of their 2 picks, I know I will. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

in for this one


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in, will be sending my picks through shortly. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The Bellator Pickem reigning champion signs up for this event. That's me!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

im in and i want Kantowrestler!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in. Whats happening with the belt, MK hasnt defended for ages..


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Interim title!!!!!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in, also MK totally said I should take his belt cause he's busy doing stuff....important stuff...taxing his dividends and collecting his ipo's. Don't even bother asking because he's so busy that he likely forgot the whole thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So there is going to be an interim title? When exactly would there be a unification bout? This will all be rather interesting.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: HW Grand Prix Finale Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Interim Strikeforce Pick 'em League championship of the world! Introducing first... in the red corner... from England... hixxy! His opponent across the cage, fighting out of the blue corner... hailing from Brooklyn, NY... Bknmax! 






Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*hixxy* (9-2) vs *Bknmax* (7-4)


Those two are playing for a title, but all these Showtime fights are important too because there is no telling what is about to happen. Here are the matchups:

Main Card

*pipe* (6-4) vs *kantowrestler* (4-6)
*dudeabides* (7-4) vs *Couchwarrior* (5-6)
*Ruckus* (3-4) vs *Big_Charm* (3-5)
*John8204* (0-0) vs *RustyRenegade* (0-0)
​

*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday May 19th at 8:00 PM Eastern or by the time the prelim fights start (ya know if they have some kinda freaking delay or something).*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hopefully I will win this time against Pipe. One loss in a week is enough.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: HW Grand Prix Finale
*






The correct calls:



> Green SD
> Mulhern SD
> Villante UD
> Inocente UD
> ...




*The Matchups

Main Event*

*hixxy* (9-3) vs *Bknmax* (8-4)

*And the winner of tonight's main event and... NOW... the interim champion of the Strikeforce Pick 'em league... Bknmax!

He won 61 to 47!!!* 

This is now yours to wear in your sig if you so choose: 








*
Main Card

pipe (6-4-1) vs kantowrestler (4-6-1)
Fight ruled a draw, 36 to 36! FOTN!

dudeabides (7-5) vs Couchwarrior (6-6)
Fight won by Couchwarrior 78 to 35! KOTN!

Ruckus (3-5) vs Big_Charm (4-5)
Fight won by Big_Charm 66 to 42! 

John8204 (0-1) vs RustyRenegade (1-0)
Fight won by RustyRenegade 71 to 48! 


*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was Couchwarrior with 78 points. We'll play another round if you guys are cool about signing up again (bring some friends, heh) in July when fighters are going for two Strikeforce titles.


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Gilbert Melendez vs. Josh Thomson - Melendez UD *21*
> 
> Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante vs. Mike Kyle - Cavalcante - TKO 2 *15*
> 
> ...


Bknmax


> Naj-Shon Burrell,KO,Round 1
> Gilbert Melendez ,KO,Round 2 *15*
> Daniel Cormier,KO,Round 2 *14*
> Rafael Cavalcante,Submission Round 1 *21*
> ...


pipe


> Gilbert Melendez - UD *21*
> Rafael Cavalcante - Tko - rnd 2 *15*
> Gesias Cavalcante - Tko - rnd 1
> Virgil Zwicker - Tko - rnd 1
> ...


kantowrestler


> Josh Barnett/submission/round 1
> Gilbert Melendez/TKO/round 2 *15*
> Mike Kyle/TKO/round 1
> Chris Spang/knockout/round 1 *21*
> ...


dudeabides


> Melendez UD *21*
> Burrell UD
> Feijao Cavalcante TKO 3 *14*
> Barnett Sub 2
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Daniel Cormier, TKO rd 3 *16*
> 2. Gilbert Melendez, UD *20*
> 3. Quinn Mulhern, sub rd 1 *14*
> 4. Nah-Shon Burrell, UD
> ...


Ruckus


> Barnett SUB Rd 2
> Melendez TKO Rd 1 *15*
> "Feijao" TKO Rd 1 *14*
> Spang UD *13*
> ...


Big_Charm


> Barnett via sub Rd 2
> Gil Melendez via Unanimous Decision *20*
> Feijao via TKO Rd 2 *14*
> Chris Spang via Unanimous Decision *13*
> ...


John8204


> 1. Melendez UD *21*
> 2. R. Cavalcante TKO2 *15*
> 3. Burrell UD
> 4. Zwicker UD
> ...


RustyRenegade


> Cormier by tko rd 2 *16*
> Melendez by UD *20*
> Feiajo ko Rd 1 *17*
> Spang by tko rd 3 *18*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Didn't realize you could win credits on these.

Sign me up for next time Dude:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No problemo man, if I remember cause it's 2 months away. And you guys are not exactly amateurs we're dealing with here, so the pay your way comes.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, how often do draws happen in pickems?


----------

